# What type of honey?



## johnE (Jul 11, 2006)

it could be a goldenrod wild flower mix i live in ne. pa. and the last 3 hives we removed from houses had that very dark homey in them. i was told by a local bee keeper that is what it was


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Asters bloom at the same time as GR, that is probably what made it dark


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Most of my honey was on the darker side this year. I normally have a blend, but the heat and drought killed off the clover and other flowers way too early this year. We did have a good bit of goldenrod and aster, and I think the blend was just more of this than normal.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Might be japanese knotweed, an invasive species we have in NW PA. It blooms in late summer, and (I have been told) makes a dark honey.


----------

